
Show HN: Final Fantasy Quotes - joslin01
http://www.finalfantasyquotes.com/
======
joslin01
I have not picked out many quotes yet (besides FF7), but the script is there
for each game. I'll be adding quotes throughout the day. Merry Christmas!

